#   -6%:

## Mikhail_K

!

   -6%, ,  .

  2009  ,  3   1575 .     2127.      2009  7275 .

,           ,   ,   50%    .

  50%           ,       50%.

    70%      . *:        ,   ,  .  ,      ,  .*

 !

 !

----------


## Andyko

.

----------

-

----------


## Mikhail_K

*Andyko*, ** , !

   -   . -    .

----------


## Mikhail_K

,   ,        ?

  "      "   ,  50%      .  .     " ,     "   0,         ().  ,         -2011?

----------


## .

*Mikhail_K*,  ,    9    ?         ?

----------


## Mikhail_K

*.*, , :    1-       9 .    .   1575 .

----------


## .

.   1 ,   9

----------


## Mikhail_K

1     4000
  12150
9   26250
            35450

----------


## .

210 - 35450
 240 - 35450
 260 - 2127
 280 - 1063

 030 - 240
 040 - 729
 050 - 1575
 060 - 
 070 - 471

   471 .   2010       .
  2011

----------


## Mikhail_K

*.*,  !
   . 070?    511.

----------


## .

,  , - -   , 511

----------


## Mikhail_K

,  :Wow:       !

----------


## Darhan

?
             ?

----------

.

----------


## Darhan

?
     ...

----------


## Darhan

?

----------

> ?
>      ...


   .

----------


## Darhan

?

----------


## Andyko



----------

-       ,

----------


## Darhan

,   :yes:

----------

, , :
,  - 6%,  .
   2008 .  2009 .    (       ,  -   ).   2009 .    106 . .          .   2009 .      (4850 .).
   ,        ,   ...
106.000/100*6=6360 +  215 . (?),  6575 (      ?)    ,     , ..
3180 .       215?    ?    .

----------


## Cooler

> ,


  .


> ?


 , ..  .


> ,     , ..
> 3180 .       215?


  :yes:

----------

!!!

----------


## LittleGirl

,     6%,    
I  - 4595
II  - 4843
III  - 5921 +       (10392 .).
  IV -    (4000  ).
     50%     ? -  50%  19359 (   ) -  9680 ?   19359 - 9680 = 9679        ?       15359 (4595+4843+5921).   IV     15359 - 9679 = 5680 .,       IV ?       5680 - 4000 = 1680 .,          ?

----------


## .

> 50%     ? -  50%  19359 (   ) -  9680 ?


 



> IV     15359 - 9679 = 5680 .,


 



> 5680 - 4000 = 1680 .,          ?

----------



----------

> (10392 .).


          1039  572
   12003 .

----------


## .

-    9680  . ,     -      9679 ,   9680    50%  19359

----------

> ,    ,  
>     ?


 2011

030- 1474
040-4516
050-5114
060-1349

210-215424
240-215424
260-12926 (   ,     )
280- 6463

----------


## .

.       :Frown:          6463

----------

.      .
    ? 
 /  /  ?/  .01.2012?/ - 0?/ - 09.04.2012?/-   ?/

----------


## ˸

/?

----------

> .               6463


     1\4     ,          .   10  2011.    ?      50%    .       100%     .

----------

> /?


 /

----------


## ˸

, "...",

----------

.  .        .00.2012  .01.2012, ?

----------


## ˸

> .01.2012,


  :yes:

----------


## .

> 10  2011.    ?

----------

> .               6463


    ,  ?

----------


## .

!      2012  -     .
,      2012 :
   (, 6%),   . ,           ( ,     ).
        6%?  ,    1/4             1     ?
           ,   ,   6%     ?

----------


## .

> ,  ?


 ,    




> ,    1/4             1     ?






> ,   ,   6%     ?

----------


## .

,  ! 
   -   2012   100%, 
      ,    1   0,         ?

----------


## .



----------


## .

!

----------

> ,


     ,   ?
   ,   1  2011               ,    2012 ?

----------

> ,   ?
>    ,   1  2011               ,    2012 ?


         1 . 2011        ,     (  ,     )          1 . 2011   ?

----------


## .

> ,   1  2011               ,    2012 ?


.      2011,    .     "".               .    ,         ,

----------


## .

> 1 . 2011        ,

----------

> .      2011,    .     "".               .    ,         ,


 : ,    1 . 2011  (  1     )          31  2011,     2012 (((   ).     4 . 2011    ,    1 . 2011          ,       122.      30  2012 ,  ,        ,           (   9 ).

 100%    ,     ,      ,     15           50%  ,      .         ,         1500?

----------


## Aiki Natali

> 100%    ,     ,      ,    15          50%  ,      .       ,         1500?


-  ?   "   ,      "? %-\
 ,  ...     (  ?)     ?

----------


## .

-       2011    .      .    ,  .         ,        2012    ?
     ,

----------


## Aiki Natali

., , .  :Smilie: ))

----------


## KsyuS

Здравствуйте!

Подскажите, пжлста, что лучше делать? ИП на УСН без работников за 2011 год в декабре 11г. заплатил годовую сумму взносов на страховую часть и на накопительную, а надо было только на страховую (по возрасту). Теперь не понятно как на эту сумму взносов полную уменьшить 6%-й налог за прошлый год. Может написать письмо с просьбой перекинуть на другой КБК? Ведь взносы в ПФР платились на одни и те же реквизиты, только КБК разный.

Помогите, пжлста, а то сроки поджимают.

----------


## .

.    
      .     ,    ,  .     ,   ?

----------

!
         ?
 6%,  

030 4500
040 9000
050 13500

060 -
070 4500

210 300000
240 300000
260 18000
280 9000

     16160
   , ,

----------


## .

,        :Smilie: 
    ,       4 .   ,       ,

----------

!!!
      4500 ?
 ,,  ,    ,   030-050      ?

----------


## .

.   ,      ,         ,     




> ,   030-050

----------

! :Big Grin:

----------


## KsyuS

, !   .

----------

> : ,    1 . 2011  (  1     )          31  2011,     2012 (((   ).     4 . 2011    ,    1 . 2011          ,       122.      30  2012 ,  ,        ,           (   9 ).
> 
>  100%    ,     ,      ,     15           50%  ,      .         ,         1500?



 ,     ,      16  2012      1350 ( ---- ,  18210501011011000110).   .   1  2012 ( ,     100%   ),       ((?        ,            (    )     ,   1       122 ?

----------

! , !   6%.  . 
           2012.   2012    2012  -   - 2822 + 3321 + 11067  = 17210.
  1    16910
 2  14952
 3  1830

 4  6%      9750.      9750  50%    4875? 
 !!!!

----------


## Andyko

http://www.klerk.ru/tools/usn/

----------


## 121

1  (  ,      )
   ?
       1  (25.04)..,        
!

----------


## echinaceabel

> 1  (  ,      )
>    ?


.



> 


       ,    .

----------

.    02.04.2013.        ?         ?

----------


## Storn

** ,  12

----------


## 121

> .
> 
>        ,    .


      ?

----------

> .    02.04.2013.        ?         ?


      .    ,      . 01.04.2013      ,   ,       "   ". , .           02.04.2013.   .

----------

> ** ,  12


.   .  .      ""  ""

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


 **...(  **... -   ), ..     31.03 .
** , 
      .

----------


## 121

,   ,

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,   ,


   ,    ,  .1 .3.1 . 346.21   . 346.19 (  () .

----------


## 121

> **...(  **... -   ), ..     31.03 .
> ** , 
>       .


 

"          () .           ,   (    / )  .         . ..      1  20 ,    1    21 ,       1          1 .

 ,     2012       ,    50%   ."

   ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


   .

----------


## 121

?

",      ,    (   ),    () ,  :

1)      ,            ,   ,           , * (   )    ()      * ;

     ,   ,         ,   ,

----------


## Andyko

""  ""

----------


## 121

,           - 25000 ,   (10 000)  ,              (25 000)    ,   ?

----------


## 121

..

                    ,       ,  ?

----------


## robocop

"   ".  6   ""   50%  .      (  .) .

----------


## 121

, 
    ( 50%     )     25%    9   75%?

----------


## robocop

,  9   75%,        30      9 .

----------


## 121

1,2,3-           (  ),            ,        ,      4 ?

----------


## robocop

> 4 ?


  :Wink: 
   600   4-   .

----------


## 121

)

----------


## .

> 


    ?      http://www.klerk.ru/tools/usn/

----------


## 121

,    12

----------


## dster

.       ,    ....
    .
 31     .       8916 .     3      3 ,   2972+8916=11888.    (           ) ?

  2012   50 %.        2012 .        ,   ?    ? 

       2012 ?

----------


## .

*dster*,      3   ?      ,     2 ,   1 .      1 ,      ,   .




> 2012   50 %.        2012


   ,  100% .     /

----------


## dster

,       1 ,     11888,  9   11888     11888,66  ,       35 664,66  .  ?        100%  ?

----------

8916*2
 9    8916
     8916

----------

! , ,   ,  6%   

 ():
1. 0
2. 540000
3 . 540000
4 . 667488

 :
21000,00 - 24.07.12
2000,00 -  . 2013

          2012.

  :
.030 - 0
.040 - 32400
.050 - 32400
.060 - 0
.070 - 9559
.210=240 - 667488
.260 - 40049
.280 - 17208

 !

----------



----------

080?  ,    020?
       ,      ..?         23796 (    )?

----------

6%   080

----------


## ...

............... (((
 , !
    9.04.13,           1 ?? 

 !

----------


## .

,    1

----------


## ...

, .!

  ?:
: " 2.11           20.08.2012 N 8116/12."
2.11.        .    50  ,  50       .

     , .     ?

   ,    :      2013       1    ,   9.04.13? 

  !

----------


## .

. ,



> ,


     ,    ?

----------


## ...

?       ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## ...

, !

----------


## 121

,       -6%  1 ,         ,    ?
!

----------


## echinaceabel

> -6%  1 ,         ,    ?


,   ()       .

----------


## axxx

, 9    ,     (6%)   . ? 
   1172  ,    ? ( 34493   31 ) .

    ,           (   9        3/4  35665 =26748 ) ?

  ,      ,    (  ) ?

  1172   26748 (3/4  9 )  8916 (1/4   ) ?

  	 I 	 II 	 III 	 IV 
   	 0 	 8840	 10700	 0
  , ,   	 0	 0	 1172	 34493

      	 0	 0	 0	 0
         	 530	 0	 0 	

      	 1  	 1  	 9  	  
   	 0 	 8840 	 19540 	 19540 
    	 0 	 530 	 1172 	 1172 
       ()     (, , ),  ..     	 0 	 0 	 1172 	 35665 
      ,     	 0 	 0 	 0 	 0 
   	 0 	 0 	 1172 	 1172 
    /  	 0 	 530 	 0 	 0 
    	 530 	 530 	 530 	 530 
    ( + )    ( - )	 -530 	 0 	 -530 	 -530

----------


## axxx

,       ,             .          ?

----------

*axxx*, .  ,      2013,    2014,    2014 ...

----------


## axxx

**,
               (       ) ?

----------


## .

> 


   ?         :Smilie:    ,

----------

.  , ,     .
  . 
 6%.

.
 1- . - 130 000 . (   .      2012 . - 12906,33 . ())
 2- . - 130 000 . (   .     1 . - 7800 .   ,      , ..      2012 .)
 3- . - 156 200 .
  ,     .          .      . 
     ,     ,     ?
,      - 35664,66 .    ,    7800 (6%  2 .) + 9372 (6%  3 .) = 17172 .     ?       4 .?

----------

**,      .

----------

,    .
 .           - 35664,66 .   2-  3- .    .    ,    .  ,          ?

----------

.       ,   .        .

----------

. ..   2-  3- .    . ? 
,    ,      .

----------

.   ,      .        30.04

----------

.    .      ?

----------

.

     .  ,  .    . ,      4 ,     .

----------

.  .    .

----------


## young_ip

, !    ,            (., .,  )   .      ,    ,     ,     107 -        ,       ,                ,    .

108 - 0
109 - 00.00.0000 
  ,      (, )

   ,           )

 ,  ,     107 0 ?    ,     -  ,       -     ( ),  4  2013 ,   .

   ?

----------


## .

.    107?

----------


## young_ip

> .    107?


  (       .04.2013)

----------


## .

? 
   .

----------


## young_ip

> ? 
>    .


, .     , 00.00.0000   .
     .

----------


## young_ip

!      (  ).         .
       .      .
       !

.

----------


## .

> 


  :Smilie:

----------


## young_ip

> 


,     ,   .
      ,    .

  ,

----------

